# Planning trip to fly fish the cattaraugus creek. Help??



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Planning on making a trip over to fly fish the cattaraugus creek in the next couple weeks. Ive done my research and read about how amazing the scenery and solitude can be within the koar valley portion of the river. Anybody have an experience or tips for me? From what ive read its a great river to strip and swing streamers. Ill take any help or views on any of it! Thanks a ton guys!


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

Do the reservation sections if you want peace and quite. Below the damn is nice but when theres a crowd it gets hard to find a spot. Not far below the damn you run into private land on one side. Pay attention to where you are.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Tywinter said:


> Do the reservation sections if you want peace and quite. Below the damn is nice but when theres a crowd it gets hard to find a spot. Not far below the damn you run into private land on one side. Pay attention to where you are.


It is actually private and posted on both sides of the stream. There is a private hunting club on the far bank and pretty much from the parking lot down stream is posted. 

As for scenery...nothing beats Zoar Valley.


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

center pin daddy said:


> It is actually private and posted on both sides of the stream. There is a private hunting club on the far bank and pretty much from the parking lot down stream is posted.
> 
> As for scenery...nothing beats Zoar Valley.


I can't rememder but I thought there was a way around the section that's posted on both sides. Been a while since I was there.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

"Zoar" Valley....lol

Keep a close watch on the conditions there....The Catt blows out quickly and easily (big drainage basin) and it gets muddy quick...timing is as much key with that place as how you fish in order to get success. Look closely at the cfus and turbitity of the water on the guage and learn which are optimal. Good Luck.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Tywinter said:


> I can't rememder but I thought there was a way around the section that's posted on both sides. Been a while since I was there.


Unfortunately the landowner (who is my friend BTW) had to post this area due to many rude, littering, tresspassing, etc. bad fisherman. He now owns from the edge of the dam parking lot downstream. 

Before he purchased this property by the parking lot people used to go part way up the hill to get around and then come back down the hill onto his property. He never really enforced this area, but over time he and his wife made their decision...and as owner he has that right.

Honestly I am not complaining because I still get to fish there.

As for the other side where the hunting club is I know is 100% posted. BTW the D.E.C. will definetly give you a ticket for being on either side.


----------



## Haunted by Waters (Oct 12, 2012)

Rockriv,

I tried to send you a PM, but was blocked because I'm new to the site. 

I'm a west sider who has fished the Catt for about 15 years. I would be happy to answer your questions if you send me a PM. I don't know how restrictive this site is about posting specific locations, so I would rather respond privately. 

Holy Grail (1st post)


----------



## Haunted by Waters (Oct 12, 2012)

James,

Got your PM but still can't respond because I am new to the site and haven't posted five times yet  I think the Zoar Valley is a must see for the scenery, but it's not as productive as the res and other sections closer to the lake. Based on current streamflows, the Catt is probably still not worth the drive. Once conditions improve, I will send you a PM with some directions and recommendations as to when and where to fish. I am running out of vacation time, but I will probably make the trek east sometime in November for a long weekend. Maybe we can meet up on the river.
Haunted by Waters


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Great. From what ive read itll be best in later oct into nov so thats when im thinking of just taking a day trip over. If you hear or notice its getting good id love for you to tell me. So i can learn what to look for regarding flows.


----------

